
Show HN: 7 Web – Open multiple websites in one go. Perfect for news reading - spacemonkey92
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1345834330
======
spacemonkey92
Hi HN,

I have a habit of browsing a fixed set of news websites every day (including
Recode, Techcrunch, TechInAsia, CNN, HN and stuff ) on both my mac and iPhone.
But I found wasting a lot of time trying to open a new website in iOS Safari
(open new tab flow) and the UX is very cumbersome and there is no way in
Safari iOS to open all your sites in a single tap ( you can do that in desktop
only).

Solution 1: So I tried to use FlipBoard and subscribe to all my Sites. this
didn’t help me as the FlipBoard broke the UX of the original site and the
order of the article was mixed up.

Solution 2: RSS feeds Not sure why but I just didnt like the whole RSS thing

So finally I decided to make an app to solve this problem.

P.s: Sorry for the repost. I didnt know about Show HN so my thread was lost.
looking for some feedback.

